
Dating a programmer - wilsonfiifi
https://hackernoon.com/dating-a-programmer-d302693d10f5
======
DyslexicAtheist
a few stereotypical assumptions which shocked me only because I'm guilty in
most points. Reflecting how the career choice influenced my routines, life and
directly my marriage it's clear to me, that being with somebody who
understands what you're doing (or at least is interested in it enough to get
to a level where you can have a basic conversation about "how my day went")
makes things much easier in a relationship.

Over the years (and a marriage later) I learned to have hobbies outside
software engineering. This me helped to a) expand my social circle, b) have
conversations about other things than my job/software c) get less lost in the
technical details and learn to step away, resulting in d) better code and
engineering skills.

